# Ten year old Classic!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I couldn't change the gasket so took it to a local catering equipment maintenance company. They managed to replace it. I tried everything. Just wouldn't budge.

i cannot back flush as the group heat gets stuck and hot water only comes out of two of the four holes.

Whilst I'm looking to get an upgraded machine is there anything I could try to bring this Classic back to a good expresso maker?

cheers.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

You tried descaling first with the stuff that goes in the water tank?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like you have not removed the dispersion plate, and probably why you couldn't remove the group seal. Remove the two hex bolts under the shower screen and pry off the lump of aluminium they hold in place. This gives access the the group seal and the underside of the boiler. It will probably be caked with baked on coffee filth, hence why only 2 if the 4 holes let water through.

Descale, backflush, and if any doubts, complete strip and rebuild!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Totally agree with* timmyjj21*

That dispersion block needs to come off and be cleaned, preferably before you descale in my opinion.

And you make no mention of the shower screen. It did have one in place didnt it?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you all

i did remove the shower screen. I could never replace the group seal as the block would not move.....but this has now been done locally.

In the past I could not back flush as doing so got the grouphead well and truly stuck ( anyone know why?) and I had to gently tap the handle with a small mallet to free it up!! So I haven't tried again. I should be now able to remove the dispersion block as now the group seal has been replaced. I'll then give a good descale and see the results.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I tried again to remove the dispersion plate but it won't budge. How they managed to change the group head gasket without removing it I just don't understand.

I've given it a good descale and also a kind of back flush. I say kind of as ocassionally the grouphead get stuck due to the pressure not being released!

And to top it all there are a few drips down the side of the group head when brewing.

Oh well, A rebuild would be a good idea. I could probable manage this but the cost of parts would be high, assuming they are in stock.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

When you say dispersion plate, do you mean shower screen, one screw in the center?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> When you say dispersion plate, do you mean shower screen, one screw in the center?


No. The "part" I refer to sits under the shower screen and is removed with two hex bolts.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Sounds like you have not removed the dispersion plate, and probably why you couldn't remove the group seal. Remove the two hex bolts under the shower screen and pry off the lump of aluminium they hold in place. This gives access the the group seal and the underside of the boiler. It will probably be caked with baked on coffee filth, hence why only 2 if the 4 holes let water through.
> 
> Descale, backflush, and if any doubts, complete strip and rebuild!


This I regret is what I can do. It won't budge!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So you cant budge the two allen bolts at all, both of them?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> So you cant budge the two allen bolts at all, both of them?


Both bolts come out okay. I just cannot budge the plate which the bolts hold in place. I've tried to pry it off and also put needle nose pliers into the bolt holes and tried to twist them. Might have to try something a bit more drastic but a bit worried I may do more harm than good!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would rig something up with two prongs, bit more robust than the pliers, and try that, have you tried it switched on to see if heat assists?

Might need to actually lift the boiler out to get it on a bench....

If you do get it off, might be best to have a new one ready to replace as i imagine its gonna be wrecked.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

A few options:

1) take the shower screen screw to a hardware store and buy and inch long version of it. Screw it into the centre of the block and use the screw to push the block off.

2) screw a dry wall screw into the group seal, until you feel it go all the way through, then grab it with pliers and pull/ wiggle and use the group seal to pull the block off.

Needs a new group seal afterwards!

3) use a screwdriver on the side and try to flick/pry it off. You can sometimes get underneath it if you push the group seal down. Expect to scrape the soft aluminium dispersion plate!


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you both froggystyle and timmyjj21.

Some very good options and ideas. Back to the work bench and I will work on them in the next day or so......and let you know. I will expect some "collateral damage"!

Luckily there is a Gaggia spare part online store who have the parts in stock and ship to Malta. As you have both pointed out I will need to replace the dispersion plate and the seal too.

much appreciated.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

It's a bit suspicious that the group seal has been replaced recently, yet the dispersion plate is stuck on so tightly. Heat up the machine before any of the removal options, as the heat will expand things and help it loosen up.

Method 1 should work nicely, virtually no damage, and be cheap. If the group seal has actually been replaced recently, it should still be usable afterwards unless you progress to method 2 which is a bit more brutal. If you put the screw where the portafilter collar has a wider section you get more room to wriggle the screw and help shift the group seal and pop off the dispersion plate. Good luck!


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> It's a bit suspicious that the group seal has been replaced recently, yet the dispersion plate is stuck on so tightly. Heat up the machine before any of the removal options, as the heat will expand things and help it loosen up.
> 
> Method 1 should work nicely, virtually no damage, and be cheap. If the group seal has actually been replaced recently, it should still be usable afterwards unless you progress to method 2 which is a bit more brutal. If you put the screw where the portafilter collar has a wider section you get more room to wriggle the screw and help shift the group seal and pop off the dispersion plate. Good luck!


Thank you. Yes, it is suspicious. I don't know how they managed to change the group seal, it leaks slightly now and never did before! I'm happy to get a new seal and dispersion plate. There is no Gaggia agent over here and as things are shipping cost to the UK for service is expensive.......but very cheap U.K. to here. So I'm looking to see it there is another way. In the meantime I'll try the option above including trying when hot.

cheers.


----------



## baileyt (Jan 31, 2016)

I had a similar issue a while back. Pretty severe solution and not for the faint hearted / or brand new machines.... But my last resort was to take out the allen bolts as froggystyle says and use the claws of a claw hammer to gently pry the dispersion plate away from the group. You can wedge the hammer so it will lever the two parts apart, rather than striking etc.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

